# Spindle Taper Adapter for heavy 10?



## Ranger (Nov 20, 2014)

What is the taper adapter that is needed to put a MT3 dead center in a newer heavy 10 with the D1-4 cam lock spindle please ?


----------



## mce5802 (Nov 20, 2014)

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but I think the large spindle heavy 10's had south bends own taper...the small spindles were mt4. I'm guessing yours has the larger spindle bore. If u want to turn between centers just put a peice of round stock in your three jaw and turn a 60° center on it and use the jaws to drive the dog...its what I do w my sb 13. Every time you set it up you have to true up the center again.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't know about the newer cam lock spindles, but the old big bore (2 1/4-8 TPI nose) has a MT 5 spindle taper.


----------



## mce5802 (Nov 20, 2014)

Google "south bend heavy 10 spindle taper". I just did. There's a thread on practical machinist that discusses this subject and they say the 10l's designed for collets can have either 2 1/4 x 8 spindle nose or D1-4 cam lock and these lathes used a taper which is the same in/ft as a mt 3 but the large end is 1.6" roughly. South bends proprietary taper. They talk about miller machine making adapters but its an old thread so idk. Hope that helps.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Nov 22, 2014)

I had seen several references to the big bore spindle taper being MT #5, so I ordered a cheap sleeve to check. The taper fits but the sleeve hangs out of the spindle nose about 2 inches. Your post probably explains why. I know it swallows a MT #4. 

Sorry if I passed along bad info.


----------

